

Ask HN: Incremental database snapshots? - ittan

Hey Everyone,
            For us its very easy to backup and restore a full database. It seems extremely hard to create snapshots of a database. I was wondering if anyone had any experience working on incremental database snapshots, that can later be applied in order to restore a full database. We use mysql most.<p>Thanks in advance
======
pendexgabo
xtrabackup (<http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtrabackup/>) is the way to go
in my opinion. you can create full and incremental backups...

~~~
ittan
Thank you.

